# NZXT Kranken Z63 RGB + 2x AER RGB 2 Gehäuselüfter anschließen



## Ernesto (11. Mai 2022)

Hallo, 
bin gerade dabei mir einen neuen Rechner zu bauen, Jetzt möchte ich die Kraken Z63 und 2 weitere AER Led Gehäuselüfter anschließen. Benötige ich dazu dieses kleine Extra Steuergerät?  Blicke das Anschlussschema nicht ganz. Kann mir jemand weiter helfen bitte. Freue mich auf Feedback. Gehäuse ist das NZXT Flow


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IICARUS (11. Mai 2022)

Einfach mal ins Handbuch schauen, da gibt es auf deinem Mainboard Anschlüsse für RGB 12v 4-Pin und für D-RGB 5v 3-Pin.


			https://download.msi.com/archive/mnu_exe/mb/MAGB550TOMAHAWK.pdf
		


Vielleicht benötigst du noch Kabelsplitter, um mehrere RGBs aufzuteilen.
Möglicherweise ist aber bereits mit deiner verbauten Hardware was dabei.

Zu deiner genau verbauten Hardware kann ich mich jetzt nicht beziehen, weil ich dazu das Ganze selbst erst einstudieren müsste.
Es gibt halt den Unterschied zwischen RGB und D-RGB (adressierbar).


----------

